# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Και ορτύκια στην φάρμα μου!!!

## ktistis

Παιδια στην φάρμα μου έρχοντα να προσθεθιύν και ορύκια.Θα πάρω αυγά ορτυκιού και θα τα βάλω στην κλοσσομηχανή μου...(Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά).Θέλω όμως την βοήθεια σας σε κάτι.Δεν ξαναέβγαλα αυγά ορτυκιού και δεν ξέρω πόσες μέρες κάνουν να εκκολαυθούν και στις πόσες μέρες πρέπει να σταματήσω να γυρίζω τα αυγά...

ΥΓ.Πολλά ευχαριστώ στον Παυλο(Paul) για τις χρήσιμες συμβουλες που μου έδωσε πριν την αγορά των αυγών.Έχει και αυτός ορτύκια και με συμβούλευσε από την πήρα που έχει στο είδος :Happy0064:

----------


## kirkal

απ ότι ξέρω 17 ημέρες χρειάζονται αλλά ψάξε το καλύτερα ::

----------


## mitsman

Με το καλο Γρηγορη.... περιμενουμε φωτογραφιεα απο τα μικρα οταν βγουν και αυτες τις χρησιμες συμβουλες που μπορει να χρειαστουν και σε καποιον αλλο!!!!!!!!

 ::

----------


## ktistis

Μολις τα παρω λεπρομερή ενημερωση καθημερινά

----------


## ktistis

Λοιπόν παιδιά πήρα τα αυγά...Έβαλα μερικά κλοσσομηχανή και μερικά σε μια νάνα που είναι κλοσσα.Ακολουθούν φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## ktistis

Παιδιά αυτές τις μέρες δίαβασα πάρα πολλά στο διαδύκτιο για ορτύκια.Αλλού γράφει ότι τα αρσενικά τσακόνονται μέχρι θανάτου μεταξύ τους και αλλού ότι είναι καλόβολα και δεν θα εχω προβληματα.Ποια είναι η άποψη σας?

----------


## Paul

Εμενα η αποψη μου ειναι οτι τα αρσενικα ειναι πολυ βιαια προς αλλα αρσενικα και μερικες φορες και προς τα θηλυκα. Αν τα εχεις σε μεγαλο χωρο και εχεις μονο εναν αρσενικο τοτε δεν θα εχεις προβλημα. Στην αιχμαλωσια τα ορτυκια ειναι βιαια και κανιβαλα επειδη οι ιδιοκτητες τους τα βαζουν σε μικρο μερος και βαζουν πανω απο ενα αρσενικο. Εγω στην αρχη ειχα σε μια κλουβα 2χ1χ1 2 αρσενικα και 15 θηλυκα αλλα διαβασα περισσοτερα και τωρα εκανα μια κλουβα 10τμ και εβαλα τον 1 αρσενικο μαζι με 7 θηλυκες και ειναι μια χαρα και τα αλλα τα εδωσα γιατι ηταν παρα πολλα.

----------


## ktistis

Εμένα είναι μεγάλη κλουβα πυ θα τα έχω(δεν ξέρω ακριβώς διαστάσεις θα μετρήσω και θα σας πω και λογαριάζω να έχω ένα αρσενικό για κάθε 7 θυλικά.Ντάξι όμως θα περιμένω πρώτα να βγουν με το καλό και αυτά τα κανονίζουμε μετά

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Εμενα η αποψη μου ειναι οτι τα αρσενικα ειναι πολυ βιαια προς αλλα αρσενικα και μερικες φορες και προς τα θηλυκα. Αν τα εχεις σε μεγαλο χωρο και εχεις μονο εναν αρσενικο τοτε δεν θα εχεις προβλημα. Στην αιχμαλωσια τα ορτυκια ειναι βιαια και κανιβαλα επειδη οι ιδιοκτητες τους τα βαζουν σε μικρο μερος και βαζουν πανω απο ενα αρσενικο. Εγω στην αρχη ειχα σε μια κλουβα 2χ1χ1 2 αρσενικα και 15 θηλυκα αλλα διαβασα περισσοτερα και τωρα εκανα μια κλουβα 10τμ και εβαλα τον 1 αρσενικο μαζι με 7 θηλυκες και ειναι μια χαρα και τα αλλα τα εδωσα γιατι ηταν παρα πολλα.



*Ετσι ακριβώς Παύλο !! 2 αρσενικά έχω με 7 θηλυκά !!! Το αποτέλεσμα....το 1 Ορτύκι τύφλωσε το άλλο αρσενικό, του έκανε το κεφάλι... καλοκαιρινό μέχρι που το σκότωσε !!! Τώρα έχει μείνει 1 αρσενικό με 7 θηλυκά και έχω ξεσκιστεί να παίρνω αυγά !!! 


Τελικά όμως απέσυρα  τα Ορτύκια εντελώς μέσα από την κλούβα γιατί μου έκαναν τεράστια ζημιά..... Μεγάλο λάθος από την αρχή : ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ & ΟΡΤΎΚΙΑ δεν πρέπει να είναι μαζί..... !! Το τι έγινε ακριβώς θα περιγράψω στο θέμα "Η ζωή μέσα από την κλούβα"  μόλις βρω χρόνο !!!!  
*

----------


## Paul

Γενικα, τα ορτυκια ειναι πολυ κανιβαλα πτηνα επειδη στη φυση εχουν χιλιαδες στρεμματα για να περασουν την ωρα τους και σε μια κλουβα (οσο μεγαλη και να ειναι) βαριουνται να βλεπουν τα ιδια καθε μερα και για να περασει η ωρα επιτιθενται βιαια το ενα στο αλλο με σκοπο να υπαρχουν απωλειες... Κι εγω σκεφτομαι να τα βγαλω γιατι ο αρσενικος τις εχει ταραξει στο τσιμπιμα τις θηλυκες...Επισης, η μια θηλυκια πριν 20 μερες περιπου γεννησε μερικα αυγα σε ενα θαμνο που εχω στην κλουβα και τα κλωσσησε και οταν εβγαλε τα ορτυκακια η θηλυκια ετρωγε τα ιδια της τα παιδια και ο αρσενικος μεχρι και τα ραμφη τους εφαγε!!!Τι να πω?? ειναι πολυ δυσκολα πτηνα και παρολο το μεγεθος τους θελουν τεραστιο χωρο...

----------


## ktistis

Μόλις τα ορτυκακια βγουν από τα αυγά μπορουν να φανε αμέσως?Γιατί φοβάμαι με αυτά που έβαλα στην νανα μην μου φύγουν και δεν παρω χαμπαρι

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Γρηγορη με το καλο!!!! ναι τρωνε κατευθειαν μονα τους.

----------


## Paul

Και οι φωτογραφιες

----------


## Paul

Κατα τη γνωμη μου, ο χωρος ειναι μια χαρα για 8-16 ορτυκια (οπτικα βεβαια γιατι δεν ξερω τις πραγματικες διαστασεις της κλουβας) αν και θελει μερικες επιδιορθωσεις. Αρχικα, θα πρεπει να βαλεις ενα ναελον απο πανω για να μην βρεχονται. Μετα πρεπει να αποσυρεις ολα τα σιδερα και να φυτεψεις θαμνους και πρασιναδα και μεσα στην πρασιναδα πρεπει να τοποθετησεις φωλιες για να νοιωθουν ασφαλεια. Αλλα κατα τ αλλα ο χωρος ειναι οκ. Και επισης να προσεχεις την κλωσσα οταν βγαλει τα ορτυκακια μη σου φυγουν γιατι ενας φιλος μου που ειχε κανει κατι παρομοιο αλλα με αυγα περδικας και επειδη αυτα τα αγριοπουλια στη φυση για να προφυλαχτουν απο τους θηρευτες πρεπει να μετακινουνται συνεχεια και γι αυτο εχουν εμφυτο το ενστικτο να φευγουν απ τη φωλια κι ετσι εχασε ολα του τα περδικακια. Θα σου προτεινα να τα βαλεις ολα μαζι οταν βγουν μαζι με την κλωσσα σε ενα μεγαλο


κλουβι σαν αυτο καλο κουραγιο!!!(ειναι δυσκολα πουλια)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζησουν!
Θα συμφωνησο επισης με εσενα Παυλο διοτι εδωσες μια λεπτομερη εξηγηση στο πως να ''φρπντισει'' τα μικρα,και απο οτι βλεπω εβγαλε παρα πολλα μικρα η κοτα σου!  :Happy:

----------


## ktistis

Παιδιά  όλα αυτά τα σίδερα θα φύγουν.Και θα στεγάσω ένα μέρος της κλόυβας με τραπεζοιδή λαμαρίνα ή οποία είναι ειδική για θερμομόνοση.Επίσης στις φωτογραφίες θα δείτε ότι το πλέγμα είναι αρκετά μεγάλο γιαυτό θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας μέχρι πιο σημείο (ύψος) να ντ΄θσω το πλέγμα με κουνελοσυρμα ώστε να μην μπορούν να βγουν τα ορτύκια.

ΥΓ. Παω τώρα στο αγρόκτημα μου θα μετρήσω την κλουβα και θα σας πω τις ακριβεις διαστάσεις!

----------


## cypand

Γρηγόρη εγώ ξέρω ότι τις τελευταίες 3 ημέρες δεν γυρίζεις τα αυγα, λίγη υγρασία παραπάνο στο τέλος για να σκάσουν τα αυγά πιο εύκολα, δηλαδή να είναι η υγρασία γύρο  στο 50-55% και όταν αρχίσουν να σκάνε την ανεβάζεις στο 60-65%, τα αυγά πρέπει να τα γυρνας 3 ή 5 ή 7 φορες την μέρα, περιττό αριθμό ώστε τα κάθε βράδυ να είναι ανάποδα απο το προηγούμενο, καλύτερα είναι 5 φορες την μέρα για να γυρίζουν αρκετά και να μην χάνουν θερμοκρασία.. βάζεις ένα μικρό σημάδι στα αυγά με μη τοξικό μαρκαδόρο ( τα καλύτερα είναι τα γυναικεία κοκκινάδια η μολύβι για τα μάτια) για να βλέπεις ποια γύρισες και πια όχι. κάνεις και μια ωοσκόπηση 3 μέρες πριν την εκκόλαψη για να απομακρύνεις τα άσπορα και αφήνεις να γονιμα μέσα. δεν βγάζεις τα μικρα μόλις βγουν απο το αυγο, περιμένεις να στεγνώσουν και μετα τα βάζεις σε ζεστό χώρο με λάμπα..
τα αρσενικά είναι επιθετικά μεταξύ τους άρα ανάλογα με τον χώρο έτσι και τα αρσενικά..

----------


## Paul

Πως τα πας Γρηγορη με τα ορτυκια?? Οταν γεννηθουν οπωσδηποτε φωτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ktistis

Φυσικά.Έβγαλα τα ζώα που είχα μέσα και καθάρησα γεννηκά το τόπο εκεί.Το πλέγμα γύρω γύρω σε ποιο ύψος να το βάλω  για να μην μπορούνε να πηδάνε από πάνω?

----------


## Paul

Κατα τη γνωμη μου, οποιο υψος σε βολευει γιατι τα ορτυκια δεν πετανε πανω απο 2 μετρα (στη φυση). Στην αιχμαλωσια τα δικα μου πετανε μεχρι 1,50 μετρο κι αυτο με το ζορι!!!

----------


## ktistis

Παιδιά περνάνε οι μέρες και άρχισε να φαίνετε πια από τα αυγα είναι κλούβια.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι απογοητεύτηκα λίγο γιατί υπαρχουν αρκετά κλούβια αλλά τα αφήνω.Μείνανε 10 μέρες.Ανυπομονώ... ::

----------


## adreas

Στην  εκκολαπτική  μηχανή θέλουν  δυο  φορές την  ημέρα  γύρισμα και  3  μέρες πριν  την  εκκόλαψη   σταμάτημα  και υγρασία  75 - 80  τις  100. Χρειάζονται η  μέρες αυτές  για  να προλάβει  ο  νεοσσός να  σπάσει  το τσόφλι και  αυτό  γίνετε πάντα  στην  πάνω μεριά του  αυγού και μόλις  πάρει αέρα  αρχίζει   ένα  γύρο  μέσα στο  αυγό   και τρυπάει  περιμετρικά  το  αυγό.
Και  εδώ  έχουμε ανάγκη  την  ζωική  πρωτεΐνη  για αυτό   από  την  πρώτη  μέρα βραστό  αυγο  για γερά  πουλιά.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ktistis

Όλα αυτά τα κάνω.Αυτά τις μηχανής δεν τα έλεξα,μόνο αυτά της κοτούλας έλεξα και είχε 4-5 κλουβια

----------


## ktistis

Λοιπόν παιδιά οι μέρες πέρασαν και σταμάτησα να τα γυρίζω.Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν είμαι καθόλου αισιόδοξος γιατί αυτά που έβαλα στην κοτα να τα βγαλει ήταν όλα άσπορα.Επίσης τσέκαρα και καμιά δεκαριά από αυτά της μηχανής και ήταν και αυτά κλούβια.Δεν τσέκαρα τα υπόλοπα ελπίζοντας ότι έστω και 5 είναι καλά και θα έχω εστω αυτά τα 5 μικρά που θα με βοηθήσουν να αρχίσω την εκτροφή ορτυκιού.

----------


## sarpijk

Που το αποδιδεις οτι δεν σκασανε? Μηπως τα αυγα ηταν "παλια"? Ειχε περασει πανω απο βδομαδα απο την γεννηση μηπως?

----------


## ktistis

Παιδιά πληρης απογοήτευση δεν έσκασε κανένα αυγό.Ήταν όλα άσπορα.Δεν ξέρω υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτός που μου τα έδωσε μπερδέυτηκε και έβαλε μόνο θυληκά δεν ξέρω τι να σας πω.

----------


## jhfsdjf54

Μην απογοητεύεσαι! Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσεις και θα τα καταφέρεις.

----------


## ktistis

Και εγώ αυτό ελπίζω!!!

----------

